# iv lost my first baby corn snake plz help



## leanne1984 (Apr 19, 2010)

hi,i finally put my baby corn snake in its big tank after havein it since last july it is about 1 n half foot or a little bit more and really thin,evy1 knows about the snake apart from my dads wife coz if she knew i wouldnt be able to have it,so i put a lock on my door.i went to get it out and noticed it wasnt in there,he might of been out for 3/4 days now coz that was when i last saw it,iv searched high and low iv put food round the house in bottles and he/she hasnt come out,i havent got a clue where it is and im worried my dads wife doesnt find it,i havent told no1 in the house because they will be mad and i dont no wot there will do,please help


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

You can check out this thread where I posted the link to a site with a few ideas.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/snakes/86947-i-lost-my-snake-story.html


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you checked inside the light, my sister's one used to hide curled up inside the light and we thought she was lot once and turned the house upside down! 

Check everywhere in the tank, how could she have got out?


----------



## kdlang (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your snake has gone missing. Are you absolutely certain it is not in the tank. First off I would thoroughly search the viv as snakes have a habit of hiding in the smallest places we wouldn't expect them to be able to get. Then start searching your room. Start on the wall where the viv is situated and go top to bottom, remove and search everything. Imagine you are looking for something smaller than your snake as they can curl up really small. my 4ft corn can fit into a cereal bar box and she is a fatty - it amazes me every time i see her. methodically work your way around your room, pay particular attention to warm areas - pipes, electrical items etc. search high and low. Make sure you put water down as snakes can go a long time without food but not without water. If your snake is close to its feeding day then put a bottle trap down. You can also sprinkle talc or flour around your room so you can see if it is moving around. You could always put foil around the edges of your room so you may hear it if it is moving around. Make sure you thoroughly check any clothes before you put them in the wash.
It might be worthwhile having a quiet word with your dad so that he is aware. He will be an extra pair of eyes on the lookout for it and may be able to distract his wife if he spots it before she does.

I hope this helps and i wish you lots of luck in finding it. I have heard of snakes reappearing months after going missing so never lose hope.


----------

